# Skype and Satelite TV



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

I keep hearing there is a particular type of box you can get which allows you to get UK TV channels and also use Skype to call back to friends and family in the UK - anyone have any good unfit on this please???


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Your best option really (and probably cheapest in the long run) is to buy a small computer (mini mac or there are some other cheaper but still small computers) and allocate this solely to your TV. if you have any sort of decent tv it will either had a VGA/DVI input or HDMI and so you will just connect the computer like you would say a DVD player. Go to Carrefour and buy a wireless keyboard and mouse so you can have it on your coffee table. Then sign up to a VPN service such as 'NAME REMOVED' £5 a month and this will give you full access to iplayer, channel 4od, itv player etc etc. if you get a small webcam that you can put on top of the tv then that is your Skype solution sorted too as you can run this through the computer. You also have the benefits of having a full Internet explorer on the size screen of your tv and so have can Facebook etc on a big screen as well as streaming sports through sites or YouTube etc. 

This is the method I did and I use it everyday and now very rarely watch tv itself


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Agreed - buy a 2nd hand laptop (£60) and tuck it in a draw connected to TV and use wireless keyboard/mouse.

I'm taking 2 laptops with me when I move in August. One for daily use and 1 which will be connected permanently to TV.

Other option is Slingbox if someone is staying in UK with Sky.


----------



## bnanny (Jul 10, 2012)

have you had any problems with a VPN? should i get that set up before i leave home and head to the UAE or is it easy to set up there? thanks!!!!


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

I set mine up here in the UAE and have no problems with it. My subscription goes through my PayPal account which is from my uk account anyway although not sure if that made any difference haha


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please do not discuss the use of VPN's on the public forum.

We cannot be seen to condone any activities that contravene the telecomunications regulations.

What you say to each other in PM's is a different matter


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I recommend a nettop rather than an old laptop. generally it will be quieter, use less power and will take up less space. Ive got a slightly older version of one of these

It isn't high spec, but with dedicated graphics and a remote control it does a great job. It takes up very little space and has 750gb hard drive. Coupled with the NAS I have lots of storage for downloads. Some come with a DVD or Blu-ray and the most basic ones wont have a remote - just get a wireless keyboard/mouse combo from Amazon or somewhere in that case.

Buy this sort of thing before you come. It'll be cheaper and you'll have a better choice.


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> I keep hearing there is a particular type of box you can get which allows you to get UK TV channels and also use Skype to call back to friends and family in the UK - anyone have any good unfit on this please???


I have been using a slingbox to watch all the UK freesat channels using my laptop via the TV. After a few teething problems that were sorted out by my 'host' in the UK its been fine. Get a wireless mouse and viewing is a doddle! You can pre-record, pause/rewind, series-link etc. I also skype the UK over my laptop, which I bought here. :clap2:


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very useful information guys, thanks! Any suggestions were to buy these types of electrical goods???


----------

